# 1998 - 1999 Maxima



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

Does anyopne know any reason to shy away from a used 1998 or 1999 Maxima GLE. 1998 has 72000 miles while the 1999 has 56000.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

None that I can think of off the top of my head. The A32 Maxima has the VQ30DE, which is an award-winning engine buit by Nissan, I would go with the 99 because its newer, but whichever you decide upon, get the car checked by a local mechanic or Nissan Dealer, that $60-$75 that you spend on the checkup could end up saving you hundreds, if not thousands in repairs down the road!


----------

